# Oh Trickyroo



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Laura, 
Have you got your facebook page yet? Did you really think i'd forget :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL!!! Come on Laura, you know you wanna become a facebooker!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes...c'mon!

I have lots more pictures of Merlin and Arthur on FB.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I might have more pictures of Yoyo on FB, I might not, you'll have to join to find out! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Don't cave in Laura!! :ROFL: Riley tries that one on me all the time


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

teehee! Me?! No!!! Skyla you're next on the list to try and talk into FB!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Yeess you!!LOL!
Ha! Good luck!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

WHERE OH WHERE DID I TRICKYROO GOOO WHY DID SHE LEAVE US HERE ALL ALONE..WE SEARCHED THE WORLD OVER AND THOUGHT WE FOUND A FACEBOOKER YOU LET ANOTHER AND  YOU WERE GONEEEEEE...Thank ya..thank ya very much..heheh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Double post!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Tricky we all know you're here


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Come out come out wherever you are....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Laura, you're not fooling anyone, we all know you're here somewhere!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> WHERE OH WHERE DID I TRICKYROO GOOO WHY DID SHE LEAVE US HERE ALL ALONE..WE SEARCHED THE WORLD OVER AND THOUGHT WE FOUND A FACEBOOKER YOU LET ANOTHER AND  YOU WERE GONEEEEEE...Thank ya..thank ya very much..heheh


Im actually afraid to open my big mouth tonight , I got myself in trouble 
already


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was out hugging my goaties  
I gave them more hay and just sat with them for a while.
Yosi was trying to plant herself on my lap , as always 
But Lilly needed my attention apparently , she plopped down as soon as I sat down , lolol. So , it was Lilly's turn  Then Daisy laid down right next to me....so , as you can see , it wasnt easy getting up and leaving them tonight. Especially since we were all cozy 

NO FACEBOOK !!! No , No , No , No


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww! No ya didn't!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just scared the living daylights out of myself !!!
I mustve hit a button on my keyboard that has another function ....
I totally forgot that discs can be put into the side of the screen and it started to make a noise and then something popped out !!
I was never a computer freak , so dont laugh , because I nearly fell off the chair !!! I even scared all the dogs that were sleeping near me , the poor things 
I need sleep ...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol!! Yay!! I'm not the only non facebooker!! ROFL!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Would somebody tell laura i'm not speaking to her til she gets FB please


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Would someone tell Christy that Facebook isn't "all that" !!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not on facebook either! Nice to know there are others out there!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Would someone tell Christy that Facebook isn't "all that" !!


Christy, FB isn't "all that"!  LOL!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't face book, either! I thought I was the only one....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

FB is all that and a bag of chips  Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No its not


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

:hair:This is what your doing to me..and could someone tell JOY i'm not talking to her neither


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Ha! I don't think anything will make Skyla do FB! Trust me Christy I've tried time and time again!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Well on the FB chime in, I mainly use it to get pics of my grandkids and talk to my kids- since they don't seem to know how to use a phone or email anymore. I do keep up w/ a few friends back in Conn. and a few goat people. FB can have down falls, that is true just look at all the information being transferred. Secret-- privacy privacy privacy settings


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JOY , Christy isnt talking to you


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Well on the FB chime in, I mainly use it to get pics of my grandkids and talk to my kids- since they don't seem to know how to use a phone or email anymore. I do keep up w/ a few friends back in Conn. and a few goat people. FB can have down falls, that is true just look at all the information being transferred. Secret-- privacy privacy privacy settings


Yes , see thats exactly what I mean . I think there will be a huge downfall and people will be sorry that they have used FB.
I honestly dont have the time ! I really don't want to start another time consuming project that will take the rest of my very little time.

I never felt comfortable with FB , even when it first came out. There is something about it that makes me shy away from creating one.

Thats all I can say about it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> :hair:This is what your doing to me..and could someone tell JOY i'm not talking to her neither


Im sorry Christy  but creating a FB page would seriously take the rest of my very little free time. I cant start something else .
I have a bird forum I havent been on in months and I really enjoy the people there too. So between this and the bird forum and my job and the goats , dogs , birds , etc.... you get the picture.

I know myself , I will get hooked and spend time I dont have on it.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Fine you win...guess i get to talk to ya and that's what counts..


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> JOY , Christy isnt talking to you


I'm still not talking to JOY though..She not say she sorry


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im happy to hear that , because I would have missed you terribly 
She doesnt even know your mad at her , lolol.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

ssshhh i'm really not but don't tell her hehe..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> :hair:This is what your doing to me..and could someone tell JOY i'm not talking to her neither


Fine!  :laugh:

Someone tell Christy that Riley is right... No way no how!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh and tell her that I know she really isn't mad at me


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Fine!  :laugh:
> 
> Someone tell Christy that Riley is right... No way no how!


Christy, Skyla says that Riley is right ... No way no how!

And also she knows you're not mad at her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Why thank you much WHF!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

^lol!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Back to our regular scheduled program


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Christy, Skyla says that Riley is right ... No way no how!
> 
> And also she knows you're not mad at her.


Did you tell her?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dum de dum dum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

JaLyn said:


> Did you tell her?


nooooooooo

....

*runs*


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

:book:I'm lookin for an attorney..i'm sueing you whf


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dum de dum dum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Run WHF , run like the wind !!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Run Forest RUN! Oh wait, your name's not Forest Gump.....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> Run Forest RUN! Oh wait, your name's not Forest Gump.....


Or is it?

PLOT TWIST!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Dum de dum dum


LOL!! Love it Laura!! :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

dum de dum dum


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

I had to quit FB. As a small business owner I was too openly opinionated. Plus my penchant for the outrageous often had my better half (the boss) on my arse for embarasing her. THAT's how/why yall ended up with me!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your poor wife  lolol


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

It's nice to see I am not the only one who is not a fan of Facebook. I was beginning to think I was the only one left on the planet that: 1) wasn't on Facebook, 2) still using dial=up !!
It is kinda funny that this thread just came up as I have a confession to make. As I'm sure you all have noticed in my signature [I know it's a shameless plug ], the AnimalyFamily has a website that we just started. A few of our members suggested we start a Facebook page to promote our site. I resisted for a few days, but since our goal is to keep our members happy and ALWAYS be open to suggestions, I succumbed. I have however, managed to resist the constant peer pressure to get a personal account, even though I get a lot of grief for it........so trickyroo, you're not alone in your battle to remain "facebook free" 

P.s. While we're on the subject, all you facebookers out there who've been giving trickyroo a hard time, feel free to "_Like_ us on facebook"...just kidding......no not really !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Time to put this to sleep , lolol.


----------

